# Tomcat und https



## susa. (16. Nov 2005)

Hallo,
wie der Titel schon sagt: ich will mit Tomcat (Version 5.5.12) UND https arbeiten. Habe mir auch die Doku dazu angesehen und damit gearbeitet. Aber irgendwie funktioniert es nicht. In der Server.xml habe ich folgendes ausprobiert:

```
<Connector port="8443" maxHttpHeaderSize="8192"
               maxThreads="150" minSpareThreads="25" maxSpareThreads="75"
               enableLookups="false" disableUploadTimeout="true"
               acceptCount="100" scheme="https" secure="true"
               clientAuth="true" sslProtocol="SSL" 
		   keystoreFile="C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 5.5\conf\.keystore"
		   keystorePass="testen"  />
```

Das hat nicht funktioniert. In einem anderen Forum war folgender Eintrag, der bei derjenigen Person funktioniert hat:

```
<Connector
           port="8443" minProcessors="5" maxProcessors="75"
           enableLookups="true" disableUploadTimeout="true"
           acceptCount="100" debug="0" scheme="https" secure="true"
           clientAuth="false" sslProtocol="TLS"
           keystoreFile="C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 5.5\conf" />
```

In den Log-Files werden keine Fehler angezeigt o.ä. Irgendwann kommt eben nur der Timeout vom Browser. Keine Ahnung, ob ich was vergessen habe, oder was falsch gemacht habe?! Den Keystore habe ich über den String
%JAVA_HOME%\bin\keytool -genkey -alias tomcat -keyalg RSA
angelegt. Habe bei den Parameter keystoreFile auch schon mit $Catalina_home und so rumgespielt. Daran dürfte es also nicht mehr liegen.
Rufe die Seite folgendermaßen auf: https://localhost:8443
Hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit dem Einrichten von Tomcat, so dass https funktioniert? Oder sieht jemand schon den Fehler den ich mache? Oder hat jemand mehr Beispiele, die funktionieren?
Hab kein Zertifikat angelegt, aber das ist ja auch nicht notwendig, oder?!

Bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!! 
susa


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Nov 2005)

machmal debug="9"

und schau nochmal in die Logfiles


----------



## susa. (16. Nov 2005)

Hmmmm, steht auch nichts anderes oder besonderes drin. Keine Fehler oder so.


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Nov 2005)

im catalina.out?


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Nov 2005)

ahhh 

ClientAuth="true"?

bist du sicher dass dein Client selber ein dem Server bekanntes Zertifikat hat und sich mit diesem am Server ausweisen kann?

mach lieber false...


----------



## susa. (16. Nov 2005)

Hab ich gemacht. sieht jetzt folgendermaßen aus:

```
<Connector port="8443" maxHttpHeaderSize="8192"
               maxThreads="150" minSpareThreads="25" maxSpareThreads="75"
               enableLookups="false" disableUploadTimeout="true"
               acceptCount="100" scheme="https" secure="true" debug="9"
		   keystoreFile="C:\Program Files\Apache Software Foundation\Tomcat 5.5\conf"
               clientAuth="false" sslProtocol="TLS" keystorePass="testen" />
```

und endlcih bekomm ich auch nen Fehler!

```
Exception in thread "http-8443-1" java.lang.IllegalMonitorStateException: current thread not owner
	at java.lang.Object.notifyAll(Native Method)
	at org.apache.tomcat.util.net.AprEndpoint$Worker.run(AprEndpoint.java:1216)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
```
in der stdout.log
Schade nur, dass ich den nicht deuten kann 
im netstat -a wird aber angezeigt, dass port 8443 listening ist. also der port ist offen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Nov 2005)

mach mal einen totalen shutdown des Tomcat

dann mit netstat nachschauen, dass da wirklich nix ist

dann nochmal probieren


----------



## susa. (16. Nov 2005)

:bahnhof: 
Ich geb auf! Bin verzweifelt! 
2 Tage nur um sowas zu konfigurieren?! das kanns doch nicht sein. Denk eigentlich, dass ich nicht total doof bin in der Richtung, aber tomcat hat mich eines besseren belehrt....  :applaus: 

Gibts denn andere Server, die Java verstehen und https unterstützen? ansonsten werd ich mir wohl was anderes suchen müssen.


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Nov 2005)

http://issues.apache.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=13723

nur nicht so schnell das Handtuch werfen: ggf. kannst du es auch mit Jetty probieren


----------



## susa. (16. Nov 2005)

*lol* das hatte ich auch schon gefunden. Variable ist gesetzt. daran liegts also auch nicht mehr
werd mich mal nach jetty(?) umgucken und sehen was das ist udn was es kann. danke für den tip und die geduld 

schnell das Handtuch werfen? ich sitze 2 Tage dran!! Und sogut wie nur an dem Problem!! für sowas hab ich einfach keine Geduld. Vor allem, weil das "nur" Konfigurationssachen sind, nichts was eigentlich mit meiner Aufgabe bzw. der Programmierung zu tun hat.


----------



## Bleiglanz (16. Nov 2005)

welches JDK hast du eigentlich auf deinem Rechner


----------



## susa. (16. Nov 2005)

na natürlich das neueste. 1.5.


----------



## susa. (16. Nov 2005)

So, Problem gelöst 
Hab mir Tomcat 5.0.28 genommen. Aber das war mit Sicherheit nicht das Problem. Was aber wahrscheinlich das Problem gelöst hat:

- Unter Start – Settings – Control Panel – Administrative Tools – Services – Rechtsklick auf Apache Tomcat – Properties – Registerkarte Log On as this account: eigenen Account eingegeben

Darf halt nicht unter Local System laufen, weil der Local System- Account kein eigenes Profil hat. So wurde es mir erzählt  *g*

Nochmal danke für alle Hilfe


----------

